# Ohio MZZZZY!



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

*Who's going down for tomorrow's opener?* I'll be hunting the Zanesville area in SE Ohio. 

_(It feels like November 14th all over again!:bouncy_


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be in Peebles.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

What's the scoop on Ohio? OTC ? Cost ? Length of season ?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

starky said:


> What's the scoop on Ohio? OTC ? Cost ? Length of season ?


Season runs 4 days jan 7-10. Cost is about $150, over the counter tag. One buck per year rule. No shots after sunset. Lots of deer & many big bucks. Leg work is a must!


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Lfts Ohio




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

good luck guys lets us know how you do,would be nice to be out hunting still


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I've seen 6 so far, all does. At first my thought was "scope them". But then I reminded myself where I was. The deer I'm looking for won't need to be scoped! Good luck all!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Wish I could be with you. Hope to see some pictures of big buck that you got.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I use to go down for the late muzzy hunt, when i did it, it was a Thursday, Fri and Sat hunt in January, with no Sunday hunting, and then they changed the date of it to late December, and i quite going, it was always a great time, but i haven't went in about 12 years now, i am more into elk hunting these days.

Kevin


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Time to scout for me. Zero sightings today. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Saw 19 this morning on public land, nothing I wanted to bring home to mama yet though....zero hunters!


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

Well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Any luck Blue??


----------



## cmd33 (Jan 17, 2004)

Shot him Sunday morning (1/8/12). Gotta love Ohio!


----------

